# FS: 22 gallon and xp3, free stand



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

For sale

22 gallon long 36x12x12 - 40$ comes with glass top 
xp3 - 80$ practically new, has full media
36"x14"x20" (lxwxh) stand free.










Setting up the tank instead.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Decided to leave the hobby for a little bit, willing to part out now.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMp, lights gone.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP! fish are gone, equipment ready to go.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP, price reduced.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Good price, i know someone who might be interested. i will send them a link and let you know if they want it.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the help scherb lemme know how it goes. sunday bump.


----------



## redonimask1 (Oct 18, 2012)

is this tank drilled? i thought i would ask it doesn t look like it is

dave


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

It isn't sorry, but you can probably get it drilled for around 30$ by another member here.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

er201 said:


> Thanks for the help scherb lemme know how it goes. sunday bump.


The person i mentioned is not interested in upgrading anymore. even though he is way overstocked. good luck with the sale.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump, list changed


----------



## redonimask1 (Oct 18, 2012)

do you still have your 65 for sale?

thanks 
dave


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

No sorry, sold it last night.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

22 gallon sold.

EDIT: buyer flaked back on sale.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Pm pics of stand


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

noone wants a cheap almost new xp3 and a nice 22g?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

xp3 gone, trading 22 for a 29 now.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

xp3 added for quick sale


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

er201 said:


> noone wants a cheap almost new xp3 and a nice 22g?


I want a 22 
But you're so far away


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> I want a 22
> But you're so far away


That sucks man, but after playing around with the driftwood I had laying around. Ill be setting it up instead.


----------

